# Malvern show



## 118365 (Nov 22, 2008)

can anyone confirm if there is a show at the malvern showground this weekend
cheers.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Check out www.goldencastle.co.uk , there is a link to the show which has a phone number to contact (McIntyre Caravans)


----------

